# Penny's Foot



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I think that Penny's foot is as healed as it's going to get and it's great compared to where it was!! For the most part she does great with it, but if she runs around too much, then she will start limping on it. Today she must have played way too hard because she's been holding it up all evening - won't put any weight on it if she can help it. I know that it's most likely just really sore and that's it, but I'm wondering if I should take her back to the vet for another check? 

I'm probably just being a little overprotective about it, I really don't think that there's anything that the vet can do to make it any better than it is, I guess I'm just looking for reassurance that everything is ok.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

She's still young and will probably push her limits until she DOES limp. It looks great on the outside but may still be healing a bit on the inside. I would watch her closely and if she continues limping longer than just a "pushed myself too far" limp and need to rest. 

It wouldn't hurt her to get to a vet though...just don't let her overdo it and see how she recovers.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Boy, her foot does look a lot better! Maybe you could wait a day or so to see if the limp goes away before rushing her in to the Vet. You could slip her half of an aspirin to ease her discomfort, as well. But just a "wait and see" is probably best.


----------

